# Neuen Teilnehmer in Asi-Bus integrieren



## Hexmex (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich soll bei einer bestehenden anlage eine weitere lichtschranke einbinden. die lichtschranke geht dezentral auf eine ini-verteiler-insel
welche via asi-bus mit der s7 gekoppelt ist. 
asi-monitor ist von biehl+wiedemann. wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere ist es ein asi-safe modul, aber genau kann ich es grad nicht sagen, da ich nicht vor ort bin.

nun, das signal von der lichtschranke kommt bei der insel an (-> erkennbar am wechsel des signalzustandes der LEDs an der insel!).
die insel gibt es auch schon länger und alle anderen signale die an ihr anfallen kommen einwandfrei durch. 

meine frage ist daher, wie stelle ich es an, dass das signal bei der steuerung aufläuft?

ich habe eine vermutung, nämlich das asi-modul mal spannungslos zu machen, allerdings müsste ich das erst mid der produktion abstimmen
da ja dann die maschine stillstehen würde und sollte das dann nicht die lösung bringen, würde ich ein paar böse blicke ernten, darum befrage ich zuerst mal hier das fachkundige publikum!

vielen dank schon mal für alle antworten!


----------



## Deltal (12 Mai 2012)

Wie werden denn die Daten vom ASi Gateway ausgewertet? Kann sein das die Bitweise kopiert werden?

Wenn am Signale vom selben Slave an der Steuerung ankommen, kann dort nicht das Problem sein. Da ein Slave nur 4 Eingänge hat, musst du genau schauen ob nicht doch ein "ungebrauchter" Slave verwendet wird. Jeder Slave muss am Master eingetragen (eingestellt) werden.

"Haben sie es schon mit ein und ausschalten versucht" ist natürlich der Klassiker


----------



## Hexmex (13 Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt mit ein-, ausschalten gehts nicht so leicht. ich muss davor erst mit der produktionsleitung reden und einen termin vereinbaren. wäre 
aber evtl eine lösung.

du sagst, jeder slave muss eingetragen (eingestellt) werden. wie meinst du das genau? muss ich da mit einem verbindungskabel auf den asi-monitor gehen und den teilnehmer aktivieren oder ähnliches?!?
brauch ich dazu eine software fürs laptop?


----------



## Deltal (13 Mai 2012)

Ich kenne den Master jetzt nicht. Aber idR. müssen alle Slave Module beim Master eingetragen sein. Bei einem CP343-2 reicht z.B. ein Tastendruck damit die neue Liste übernommen wird.

Wenn du aber sagst, die Baugruppe gibt es schon länger und z.B. der Sensor auf dem nächsten Steckplatz kann ausgelesen werden, dann würde ich eher im Programm schauen.

Was mir aber generell nicht gefällt, ist dass du ohne wirklich Kentnisse von dem was du machst an eine Anlage gehen willst, welche keine Stillstandszeiten erlaubt. Wenn man sich erst "einarbeiten" muss, dann braucht man dafür Zeit und Ruhe.. und kein Produktionsleiter, welcher hinter einem steht und "wie lange noch???" fragt.

Also: Grundlagen ASI Bus und Handbuch vom Gateway heruntergeladen und lernen!


----------



## Hexmex (13 Mai 2012)

ich bin mir der problematik mit der stillstandzeit schon bewusst,aber leider interessiert das meinen chef relativ wenig, daher muss ich da
wohl ran!

von einem kollegen, der zwar ebenfalls keine erfahrung mit asi hat, hab ich den tip bekommen, dass ich bei dem neues teilnehmer die richtige adresse einstellen muss. kann ich aber bei meiner einfachen lichtschranke nicht. da gibts keine einstellmöglichkeiten. am slave denk ich ist die richtige adresse eingestellt, da die verteilerinsel ja funktioniert. kann als evtl wirklich mit der aktualisierung der teilnehmerliste im monitor zu tun haben,oder?
unter gateway verstehst du ja auch den asi-monitor, also das gerät das den bus steuert und an dem dann der profibus angeschlossen ist,richtig?

ich werd mich mal durch die handbücher welzen, vllt stoß ich dabei ja auf etwas brauchbares..


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2012)

Also wenn du keine ASI-Lichtschranke hast, diese auf einen bestehenden ASI-EA-Knoten geht,
dann musst du überhaupt nichts ändern, sondern nur im S7-Programm halt die Lichtschranke mit
den bestehenden Eingang oder DB-Bit wie gewohnt verwenden.

Kein Produktionsstillstand, keine HW-Konfig ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hausenm (27 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
das mit dem "Knopf drücken" und den ASI- Bus auslasen geht auch bei Biehl und Wiedemann, allerdings nur wenn du keinen
Safetymonitor hast. Sollte der Busteilnehmer (deine Insel)nschon knfiguriert sein UND einen freien POrt haben- so ist dein Problem nur- welche adresse hat meine neue Lichtschranke. ASI Slaves sind alle 4 Bit breit- also im schlimmsten Falle abzählen oder in den Schaltplan sehen. Einen direten Zugriff über Variablentabellen oder der Hardwarekonfig hat man leider nicht (Stichwort ist hier Gatewayfunktion). 
Ganz wichtig- Kontrolliere ob du eine Lichtschranke MIT oder OHNE Asibusfunktion hast (am einfachsten am ASI Symbo). Solltest due eine ASI LS haben so benötigst du noch ein "Programmiergerät" z.B. Pepperl und Fuchs, zum einstellen der Busadressen
Gruß aus China
M


----------



## mima.sps (8 Juni 2012)

na ich sehe  das andere auch ihre schwirigkeiten damit haben ....

ob wohl es recht einfach ist mit dem ASI bus !
aber wir habe alle so mal angefangen .

zuerst die adressen am slave einstellen ,

dann den master prgrammieren .

so hab ich es jedes mal geschaft !
leider ist das von hersteller zu hersteller verschieden .


----------



## Timmaeh (20 Juni 2012)

Ich würde die Adresse des ASI-Slaves auslesen, dann in der HW-Konfig  schauen, welcher Adressbereich für das Gateway eingestellt ist. Dann  kannst du die Adresse der neuen Lichtschranke berechnen.

Bei B&W sind es pro Strang 16 Byte, soweit ich weiß.

Wenn der E/A-Bereich des Gateways beispielsweise  bei 100 anfängt, dann hat der Slave mit der Adresse 1 den E/A  100.0...100.3 ; Adresse2 --> 101.4...101.7; Adresse3 -->  101.0...101.3; Adresse4 --> 102.4...102.7  usw.

Hoffe, das hilft.

Gruß,
Tim


----------

